# Where can I get a base/pedastal like these



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I need to find one for a deer mount that i would like to attach to it. I do not want the legs just the flat base.

Thanks


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I think I have some mesquite that will work for that. Tell me what size and how thick and I'll make one. 
later, biggreen


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I will have to look to make sure. I think generally 3" thick and 15" wide. The width is hard to tell you due to the irregular sides. Pm me how much or post on here if you would like.

Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> I think I have some mesquite that will work for that. Tell me what size and how thick and I'll make one.
> later, biggreen


Take him up on his offer, Doc.. I'll promise you ain't gonna be disappointed !!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Damian--I have a "Boat Load" of stumps--You my friend are welcome to it! gimme a call and I will chain saw it for you to speck and belt it down and "Let" you do the rest! Ha!--Now lets go huntin dude!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am trying to figure out How I want to set the mount up on a base or a column.

Anyways Robbie thanks, I will have to figure out for sure what I want.

Need to go hunting sometime, I am going up to Fredericksburg to check out a small place this weekend for the family.

Later


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Take him up on his offer, Doc.. I'll promise you ain't gonna be disappointed !!


Thanks for info

No Doc here, just my initials. HAaa


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

drred4 said:


> Thanks for info
> 
> No Doc here, just my initials. HAaa


My Bad !!! Thought mebbe you were Dr. Red Duke 'incognito'...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> My Bad !!! Thought mebbe you were Dr. Red Duke 'incognito'...


LOL nope have red hair and work in the hospital but not Dr. Red Duke.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a cross cut piece of mesquite roughly 15 by 20 and 4+" thick with a lot of character. What are you putting on it exactly? I've been thinking about making a small table out of it anyway. Do you want me to sand it down and take a pic?
Later, biggreen


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

biggreen said:


> I have a cross cut piece of mesquite roughly 15 by 20 and 4+" thick with a lot of character. What are you putting on it exactly? I've been thinking about making a small table out of it anyway. Do you want me to sand it down and take a pic?
> Later, biggreen


check your PM's so i can get your email address.

Thanks
Damian


----------

